# I could have died



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness. Drivers don't have brains. I was walking home from my friends house and I was crossings the street. I looked both ways and crossed. But someone didn't have their turn light flashy things on. So I was crossing and a driver came out of nowhere and if I haven't seen it and then backed up I would have gotten hit full force. Luckily I'm okay. No damage done but I could have died. And the car just drove off. And I'm not that old either. And I'm short. I look like I'm thirteen. Even though I am older. But the car didn't even stop for a "thirteen year old". Like come on who does that. My heart is beating so fast right now. I don't want to die. If they didn't drive off so quickly I swear I would have wrote down their licence plate. But seriously me being dead right now does not appeal to me.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

This happens to me almost every time I take my dogs for a walk. I'm almost afraid to walk them anymore, we've had some really close calls. People are so terrible here that I don't even like driving anywhere really.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad to hear that you're ok  I've had a few crazy near misses myself.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I know. I'm glad you guys are ok too. People have pay attention. Like I saw an ad for an app that you can press a button when someone calls you or texts you that you are busy. But shouldn't people just turn their phones off.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

haha that's so dumb


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A BMW bounced an 85 year old lady off it's hood right in front of my house just a couple years ago.. It didn't stop either. Got to give the old lady credit, she rolled off the car and got up again (with a little help)... They really made them tough back in the 1920's. Sadly she didn't survive being transplanted out of her house by her daughter...

If you really want to to see folks try and kill you... try riding a bicycle in traffic.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I know. I was in Quebec and I saw a biker get hit. It was quite scary but the biker was fine. Just going to be quite sore.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw a lot of reckless bike riders when I lived in Seattle -one time one rode so close to my friends car (we were stopped at a light) that they knocked off the outside mirror - and didn't even stop.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's hard for folks that only drive cars to see the road like a cyclist has to... gravel, wet leaves, cracks and potholes can crash you, so bikes sometimes have to swerve unexpectedly. And mechanical failures on a bicycle can be pretty catastrophic. I actually own one of the recalled JC Penny Suicide specials... modified of course... The original design used rear gears that were fixed to the wheel and coasting/free wheeling was done at the pedals, it was a nice idea unless it caught your pants in the chain then it broke your ankle a split second before it crashed you... Yes you could shift without peddling, which is very nice, except when it killed you. Mine free wheels at the rear wheel as well as at the pedals... the best of both worlds.

I found mine as scrap and built it before I found out it had been recalled, by then I already fixed the problem, naturally I didn't have a receipt and most of the parts were from other bicycles... Makes for a real novelty... But still if there are any out there in original condition, they could just swerve and flip over at any time... just one more reason for not riding to close to bikes...

And yes some cyclists are just morons... just like some folks step right out in front of cars.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad you're ok! I had a really close call a few months ago, maybe a year ago? Where some old lady was driving a little red car super fast and cut over into my lane without even looking or signaling. She cut over two lanes into mine. If I hadn't been paying attention and saw her charging up from my mirrors and saw how she was weaving through traffic, i wouldnt' have hit my breaks in time and she would have just slammed into my car. It scared me so much that I actually made a post here to try to find "godparents" for my two megacolon special needs rats lol. Since they can't go to a normal rat home, I know I would have to find someone comfortable with their care and procedures and vet bills if anything ever happened to me.

I understand it's scary for bikers, and I dont' like biking on roads because of all those reasons. Motorists can sometimes seem to be jerks on purpose even. But I live in a city now where there are LOADS of bikers, and I tell you, it's a rarity to see ANY of them follow rules of the road. Even common sense thing in order to keep from getting themselves killed doesn't seem to apply to them. Basic things like stopping at stop signs and not turning left against red lights into oncoming traffic. I feel like the people here are just begging to get hit. It's like a Darwinism contest. And the ammount of people biking on the side of the road with no hands while texting and looking straight at their phone (and not glancing up) is ridiculous... SO many of them are just swerving and wobbling all over the bike lane and in and out of the car lane.. for THOSE types of bikers, I have almost no sympathy if they end up getting themselves hurt. Most bikers don't even slow down at stop signs or lights and just blow right through..


----------

